# DIY compound bow limbs material?



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Limbs have been made from wood for thousands of years. If you're going to make compound limbs, I'd laminate with fiberglass on both sides. Look at some pictures of 80s era compounds for inspiration. They used a lot of wood/fiberglass laminate limbs back then. Anymore they're mostly fiberglass/resin limbs, without wood in them. I'm not sure what wood were used but I'd bet Red Oak or Hickory would work fine. Hickory makes a pretty good longbow/recurve, especially when backed with fiberglass, so I'd bet it would work well for your application as well.


----------



## disco stu (Nov 16, 2012)

Any reason why you wouldn't lay up some fibreglass or carbon limbs? I picture a mould that you vacuum bag, or alternatively clamp a top over to squeeze out excess resin and ensure nicely adhered.

Interesting project. Keen to see how you go


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

That would be an option --- look up the kits / materials / guides for making fiberglass laminated wood bows.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Detlef used aluminum to make limbs for his bow


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

What about bodock wood?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Most of the wood/glass limbs in the 80's were maple laminates & maple wedge laminates. From 70's to 90's we built thousands.


----------



## harmattan (Nov 4, 2017)

maybe steel

search youtube arco composto caseiro


----------



## disco stu (Nov 16, 2012)

Spring steel-good idea. Wouldn't be light, but would work I'm sure. I've heard of people making crossbows out of car leaf spings


----------



## dumas (Nov 22, 2017)

Fibreglass leaf spring from mercedes sprinter or other van is ok but you will have to cut it and sand to your specific dimensions. Take care to the fibreglass dust because is dangerous.For a better limb yow can gluing some fiberglass cloth ,finest is better,that will avoid longitudinal cracks.


----------



## dumas (Nov 22, 2017)

that is a 50 lbs limb from my diy bow .


----------



## dumas (Nov 22, 2017)

If you are interested y will post more.Sorry about my spelling.


----------



## disco stu (Nov 16, 2012)

Mercedes came out with fibreglass leaf springs? Wow

Did you make the cams on your bow also?


----------



## dumas (Nov 22, 2017)

disco stu said:


> Mercedes came out with fibreglass leaf springs? Wow
> 
> Did you make the cams on your bow also?


Yes .


----------



## bigfoot522 (Jan 27, 2013)

A good wood glass lay up would do. The thing is a limb profile, length, width to know the stack for laminate.
Decide the design and then lay one up and go from there is about all you can unless you have a recipe..


----------

